# New Home Theater



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

Just getting Started on a Home Theater. Have some ideas on room layout but would like some input. I have included a PDF showing the area that I have planned for the theater and also the remainder of the basement. I would like some input on the placement of the projector, size of the screen, and type of equiment that will make this a great room. I'm new to the theater idea. Been looking at starting this for a year and I'm ready to go. The ceiling will be 8' high.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

To get you started, take a look at the setup suggestions here: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html

What equipment are you are considering, and where you'd like to be able to place the speakers? Looking at your room, I'd want to have 2-4 subs, an acoustically transparent screen, matched fronts and both side and back surrounds, but I don't know your budget, viewing habits, etc.

Do you have acoustic treatments planned?

Your budget's probably the biggest question mark as you could spend as little as $5k or as much as $100k (or more, if you really wanted to).


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, budget will drive everything there. Looks like you have plenty of space, though.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

A few things:

Front row seating looks very close to the middle of the length dimension which will not be good for smooth bass response.

Don't chop off the front corners of the room. You'll want to use broadband bass absorbers there.

Make sure to zone your lights so you can potentially have some rear ones on without the front ones. 

Screen size will dictate speaker positioning. If not doing an AT screen, then you need to allow for a reasonable amount of space between the screen and the side walls. Having speakers right against a wall isn't a good thing.

As has been previously said, budget will drive pretty much everything.

Bryan


----------



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

How far back should the seating be for optimum sound and veiwing. I thought that it need to be back where I have it. I'm also interested in building a nice theater at this point. I don't want to say that money is endless but I do know that when I'm done with room I don't want to have any regrets. I want to install all the right equipment the first time.

I will be preforming all the work myself so the labor won't be a cost factor.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'd like to avoid even fractions like 1/2, 1/4, etc. of the room length. Usually, somewhere between 62 an 66% of the room length ends up being one of the best places for smoothest bass response. 

Bryan


----------



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

So I should move the seating back a couple of feet and maybe tighten up the area in between the seating?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, part of the design phase is deciding on priorities. Are you looking for optimal performance for the main row and the 2nd row is overflow for kids, superbowl, etc. - or are you looking to do the best you can for all seats all the time.

This is kind of an important decision as it can impact screen size, seating locations, surround speaker locations, etc.

In general, yes, push the front row back a bit and tighten up between rows.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

bpape said:


> Make sure to zone your lights so you can potentially have some rear ones on without the front ones.


I wish I had done that. Even if you can't afford a multi-zone dimmer at this point you can always wire the lights as zones and then junction them at the switch(s). Figure you will want the front wall washers on one, the next two rows on one, the next three then the rear and the sconces in their own zone to make 5 zones in total. 

You might also be able to eliminate a row of lights and spread them out more depending on the bulb type and beam spread. Figure that a BR30 bulb will illuminate a 6ft circle and should be placed about 5ft apart. Of course if you're using low voltage bulbs or a tighter beam you may need more. Then there's always the idea of a fiber optic star ceiling...

And like others have said, define your budget and cost everything out first. The room alone, if it's a bare unframed basement it could cost more than $15K in materials alone.


----------



## killian (Jan 29, 2010)

What is the optimum distance from the screen to first seat. I'm Looking at a 100" screen. The room will have two rows of seats. The first row is what I want the best performance for.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Please don't make the mistake of letting screen size dictate seating position. Decide your seating position for best bass and surround performance and then get the appropriate sized screen to fit that distance. 

THX minimum recommendation is a 36 degree included viewing angle. Where you go from there depends on personal preference. How close do you like to sit when you go to a theater?

Bryan


----------

